
Show HN: Cavy – an integration testing framework for React Native - jalada
https://github.com/pixielabs/cavy
======
jalada
We were building a client app in React Native that had quite a long and
complicated data entry journey that we got really bored testing over and over
ourselves on our devices or in simulators.

We built Cavy to automate that process. It's in early stages, it's not
perfect, and it makes nasty use of component refs to achieve its aims. But it
solved our problem, so it might solve yours too!

